# Steps to finding a lost dog or owner



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I suggested to the admin of a Lost/Found Facebook page that there might be a use for a list of things to do if you've lost or found a dog so I was asked to write up a list for their documents. Please add any thoughts beyond this list! I’ve tried to incorporate the suggestions that have already been given to me for the girl we found.

1.	Take the animal to a local shelter or vet office to scan for a microchip.
2.	Notify all area shelters. Take a picture of the animal with all contact information to the shelter.
3.	Post and share on Facebook. 
--Shelter sites
--Lost and Found sites
--Share with friends to spread to the people in the area.
4.	Craigslist
--Lost and Found
--Pets
5.	Newspapers - All area newspapers. They do not charge for Lost and Found ads.
6.	Flyers – People have to get gas, buy groceries, mail bills!
--Local gas stations
--Vet offices
--Post Offices
--Banks
--Grocery Stores
--Give one to your local mail carrier. They drive the route every day!
--Local Bus Drivers.
--Post on area poles, at intersections, in parking lots. (use a gallon freezer bag to protect from weather)
7.	Call the local police to see if any lost or found dogs were reported.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nobody has anything to add or any comments?


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Try a local TV station. A few weeks ago a dog managed to get away from a local doggy day care. The owner went to a TV station with photos, a good story and a kid who cried she wanted her doggy back. It was a good human interest story on the morning show and the guy got his dog back the next day. Doesn't hurt to try and the exposure was wonderful.


----------

